# drilling acrylic glass



## cp5041 (Oct 29, 2006)

getting a new 120 gallon acrylic tank. i want to drill my own overflow for it. does anyone have any suggestions on the best way to do it.


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

Just a small correction, there is no product that I am aware of that is "acrylic glass". A tank is either acrylic( a plastic or plexiglass) or it is glass. There are hole saws that will cut, or "drill", overflows in plexiglass nd ones that will cut glass. They are not the same. I, personaly, would have someone do it in case something goes askew and the tank breaks.


----------



## Gump (Oct 26, 2006)

Acrylic tanks are very easy to drill. When i did mine the hardest holes were in the 1" acrylic. The thiner acrylic of the sump were much easier. I used normal wood hole drill bits (like ones you would use to put a door knob in a door) and a electric drill. When your drilling the hole take it slow at first while the teeth start to get into the acrylic but after the grove gets made its all easy from there. Never stop the drill as when your cutting into the acrylic it will heat up and if you stop the drill while in the hole it will get stuck so keep it moving in an out as you go in to make a uniform hole. I had a friend hold a chunk of 4x4 on the other side of the hole so when i broke through it didnt splinter the acrylic. I was very nervous on the first hole but after i did the first one the other 17 went very easy and i had no problems drilling 1/4"-1". If you have any questions feel free to pm me.


----------

